
Show HN: Vanillin – JavaScript DOM Library - bartq
http://metaes.org/docs-vanillin.html
======
newsbinator
I can see the "About" section, which tells me the "what", but I'd love to read
about the "why", compared to other DOM manipulation libraries.

~~~
bartq
Good point, will add that part.

